# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  D-Aspartic Acid (DAA)

## aim4hair

Hey Guys,
My gf just got me this pre workout with no creatine (im trying to avoid creatine because some studies link it to hair loss) anyways, i tried this pre workout and like the effect but i just found out that it has DAA (D-Aspartic Acid) which they say it's a testosterone booster. 

_
PERFX takes energized pre-training supplementation one giant step further by combining CarnoSyn® and betaine with PEAK ATP®, which help to support the anaerobic working capacity of muscle tissue as well as strength, power and endurance, all the while further supporting the resistanc D-Aspartic Acide to muscular fatigue without the inclusion of creatine.*

Efficacious doses of novel ingredients such as Vitamin D, and Magnesium Oxide are included in the Shock Force Spectrum to support growing muscles and promote serious training aggression and intensity.* If your goal is to get amped up, hyper-focused and to produce the all-out primal rage necessary to move some serious weight that sparks muscular change, then HYPERFX is your choice in concentrated pre-training igniters.*_

The nutrition fact can be found here:
http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/bsn/hyper-fx.html


I was only planning to take this 3 time a week (1 scoop as advised). would that be OK or should i just stop and find something else ?

I don't wanna do anything that could lead to more hair loss. I appreciate your advice.

----------


## aim4hair

Just to add in the study DAA testosterone increasing benefits have been found with taking 3000mg (3g) once daily.
While this product has 1g per scoop and im only planning to take 3 scoops aweek (once before each workout) which means 3g a week

----------


## aim4hair

anybody has any feedback about this

----------


## NotBelievingIt

http://www.charlespoliquin.com/Blog/...-All-Hype.aspx

Its not well studied in humans...which likely means it has little true positive effect - especially when it comes to the bodybuilding world.

----------


## aim4hair

so do you think that taking 3 scoops aweek of this will not raise my testosterone to a level that can accelerate hair loss ?

----------


## NotBelievingIt

I think nobody really knows.  But as I said, in the world of bodybuilding if something likely has next to no effect, you only ever hear about it when people are looking for shortcuts and find something random that some websites says will do something.

If you got the money to waste and feel like experimenting I don't think it'll hurt - but you should probably get tests of your test done before, during and a week after you stop to see if it had any measurable effect.

----------

